# W.I.P - Louen Leoncoeur



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

I needed a break from my nurgle.
So I decided to paint Louen Leoncoeur - King of Bretonnia for fun.
Here is my current status of the project  

Gryphon (Getting there with it.)

























The Base (Almost done. Need some finishing touches):

















C&C are always welcome.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

So far looking pretty awesome!
I'll be watching regularly for updates.
Also nice to see some more warhammer models out here.

+ rep


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Updates coming fast now


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

very impressive good job mate cant wait to see more


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i think a little gryphonne sepia or delvan mud was on the gold will help heaps besides that looking awesome!


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Azwraith said:


> i think a little gryphonne sepia or delvan mud was on the gold will help heaps besides that looking awesome!


I have tried with Sepia. Not really good with that one. 
But Mud was a great idea. will deffo try that  Cheers


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

The Gryphon is now done 
Started to work on the raider. Does anyone have a good tut on how to paint a nice looking white? Having huge problems there 

Will posts pics tomorrow.


----------



## Advertise (Nov 18, 2009)

Done now. Just some minor mispaint fixes needed.

Azwraith - Mud wash worked great on the gold. Cheers for the tip.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah i think the delvan dulls it down a bit and adds good shading.

you can mix a bit of silver into the gold that you use.. and highlight it with that

it gives a good effect too.


----------



## Muppet Science (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks great, man. I've just started painting him too. Was just wondering which paints you used for Beaquis.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

before anything else i have to say that that griffon is just a pegasus with a beak :angry:

the white on the beak and hooves looks very flat, could do with a shade of badab black near the skin/fur.

i would also say that dull green isnt a very kingly colour, red/blue/purple would be more royal.

khrone


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It looks as if Advertise has not been on since the middle of last year so might not be able to get back to you about paints.


----------

